

Recharge Your Phone Over the Internet - ryanstartups
http://www.hypepotamus.com/people/bitenergy/

======
FroshKiller
There is basically no way this is not a free energy scam.

~~~
ryanstartups
hahah check it out, FroskKiller! it's actually pretty cool...

~~~
FroshKiller
What's cool about a fake doctor claiming to have a disruptive energy idea with
the usual complete lack of prototype or cogent explanation?

